# gold or maculatus?



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i dont have a picture yet, but one of my golds has a very small tail and deosnt have one of the fins that my other one has, the fin in between the dorsal and tail. anyone have a clue or mabee hes just deformed. other than that his entire body structure is identicle. one more thing, it is starting to get a humoral spot, thats kind of strange isnt it?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks for the help, i dont have any so i figured someone could help without any-----guess not-


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

From what you saying you are reffering to the Ventral fin.Piranhas may loose this fin when young due to fin nipage and (correct me if wrong) Frank once told that it might not being developed at all...

A pic is needed for proper id...


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

ya the ventral fin, i forgot the word, but it just must have not developed then. hes got a nub there just no fin. oh well, he'll just be a gold in my book then untill i can get some pictures up, cause ive never owned or seen a mac in person so i have nothing but pics to compare to anyways. thanks for the help bud.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Pics would help!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 1piranhaman Posted on Apr 21 2004, 11:40 PM
> *ya the ventral fin, i forgot the word, but it just must have not developed then. hes got a nub there just no fin. *oh well, he'll just be a gold in my book then untill i can get some pictures up, cause ive never owned or seen a mac in person so i have nothing but pics to compare to anyways. thanks for the help bud.


Nub? All the fins are fully developed on young piranas. It may be the fin is clear or as was stated b4 bit off. "gold" is a common name, "maculatus" is part of a scientific name or bionomen. "Gold" can refer to handful of given species. Please get a photo in order to help you.


----------

